# QUAD - Prozessor für Step7 ?



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

bin dabei, mir einen neuen Projektierungsrechner anzuschaffen.

Was haltet ihr von den QUAD - Prozessoren?

Mittlerweile sind diese ja im Preis auf ein erträgliches Niveau gesunken.
Meist sind unter S7 ja mehrere Applikationen gleichzeitig aktiv,
daher halte ich einen QUAD für sinnvoll.

Was denkt ihr darüber ?

CU

Jürgen.


Nachtrag:

An den geneigten Leser,

das neue Siemens Field-PG M2 verfügt nun auch über einen Dual-Core
Prozessor.


----------



## dalbi (16 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich selbst habe leider auch nur einen Dual-Core Prozessor E6600 im Rechner (2GB RAM). Mit WinCCflex2007  und Step7 gleichzeitig arbeiten funktioniert hiermit echt Super. Ebenso nebenbei DVD brennen usw.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 November 2007)

Wie ich das jetzt beurteile wird das noch nicht viel bringen - ausser du willst schon jetzt auf Vista umsteigen...

>2 CPU iss nich mit XP...

Hatte den Gedanken aber auch schon  

Da ich aber momentan noch recht zufrieden mit meinem Lappi bin werde ich das wohl so lange es geht verschieben mit der Umstellung.
Wenn ich bis 2009 durchkomme dann gibts Quad-Lappis mit stabielem und bis dahin von allem unterstützten Vista sp1 oder gar sp2.

Wenn nicht würde ich an deiner Stelle (du scheinst ja nen Desktop zu wollen) was mit "Core2Duo" käufen - sind echt schon gigantisch...

Das ganze Problem mit den MultiCPU´s ist halt daß das in unserer Branche die Software (noch) nicht ausnutzt - d.h. sie müsste extra dafür programmiert sein (anders bei den CAx Menschen - da wird so was forciert...).

Aber wenn das PG von Siemens mittlerweile auch mal so weit ist dann können wir ja doch noch auf Fortschritte hoffen


----------



## IBN-Service (17 November 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> >2 CPU iss nich mit XP...



Hallo RS,

ich habe mir sagen lassen, das mehrere Prozessoren auch unter WP 
unterstützt werden, mehrere gleichzeititg laufende Anwendungen werden auf
die Cores verteilt.
"Hyperthreading" funktioniert ja auch unter XP und auch unter W2000.

Woher hast du die Info, das 4Core erst ab Vista unterstützt werden soll?


CU

Jürgen


.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 November 2007)

Ich schrieb ja > (größer) 2 CPU...

Info steht auf deinem XP Aufkleber -> 1-2 CPU...

Bei vista sind das AFAIK 1-4

Es zählen sowohl virtuelle (P4 HT) als auch mehr-Kern CPU´s (core2 duo) dazu, also die Anzahl die im Taskmanager angezeigt wird.


----------



## the bang 2 (17 November 2007)

Unterstützt Step7 überhaupt Multikern--Prozessoren? Denn der Quad bringt dir nicht viel, wenn Step7 trotzdem nur auf einem Kern läuft - und sooo hungrig ist Step7 nun auch nicht gerade...

Und wegen Dualcore und Vista: Die aussage stimmt, allerdings nur für das Betriebssystem. Alle anderen Anwendungen müssen Für Multicore-Prozessoren ausgelegt sein und dass sind afaik eher CAD, Render- und Videobearbeitungsproramme...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 November 2007)

@the bang 2:

Du hast aber schon den kompletten thread gelesen?


----------



## edi (17 November 2007)

> das neue Siemens Field-PG M2 verfügt nun auch über einen Dual-Core
> Prozessor.


 

Hallo,

gibt es das wirklich schon "frei verfügbar " ?

In der Siemens Mall ( https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/ )
habe ich es noch nicht gefunden.

Hast du einen Link ?

Danke


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 November 2007)

Ich schrieb "wenn"...

Die Info habe ich auch nur aus diesem thread -> post #3...

edit: sorry, jetzt habe ich gesehen dass du post #3 zitiert hast.

Nüscht für unjut.


----------



## IBN-Service (17 November 2007)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es das wirklich schon "frei verfügbar " ?
> 
> ...



Hallo edi,

Hier der Link: Field PG M2

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=26577154&caller=nl

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Cliff (20 November 2007)

Hi,

eine der letzten Aussagen der ***mens Hotline nach einem abermaligen Absturz von Flexible war, das man auf keinen Fall Dual- Core Rechner für Flex einsetzen dürfe... 

Gruss Cliff


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 November 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine der letzten Aussagen der ***mens Hotline nach einem abermaligen Absturz von Flexible war, das man auf keinen Fall Dual- Core Rechner für Flex einsetzen dürfe...
> 
> Gruss Cliff


 
Da muss aber eine sehr große (Hotline-)Kapazität sich deiner Sache angenommen haben...

Konnte er/sie das auch begründen?

Auf jeden Fall darf das zumindest keine Rolle spielen - es kann halt sein, wie oben schon erwähnt, daß die Performance eher schlechter als besser ist wenn die Software keinen Gebrauch davon macht - aber Absturz?

Ich kann mich nach 3 Jahren an lediglich einen Absturz von flex erinnern aber ob das am Dual-Core lag wage ich zu bezweifeln - die CPU war jedenfalls von damals bis heute die selbe... Jedoch meine ich mich zu erinnern daß es nach dem Absturz eine Macke weg hatte die sich auch nicht mehr beheben ließ - da war ich aber froh daß ich ein gutes Image hatte und das nächste Hotfix bald kam (bis dahin habe ich das zum Absturz führende nicht mehr angerührt - war nichts wichtiges, nur "Projektdokumentation" welche ich dann sowieso nicht mehr einsetzte)
Wäre also denkbar daß dein flex durch den ersten Absturz beschädigt wurde und immer wieder an der stelle patzt - das gibt es schon. Dann half aber nicht mal flex de-/installieren mehr. So was gibt´s tatsächlich!

Er/sie hatte wahrscheinlich insgeheim gehofft du glaubst den Blödsinn und kaufst einen neuen Rechner - was ja gezwungenermaßen eine saubere Neuinstallation von Step7 und flex beinhaltet hätte und dachte daß damit wohl auch dein "Absturzproblem" beseitigt sei 

Welche flex Version hast du denn? Die ersten waren mit oder ohne Dual-Core schlecht...

Es ist natürlich trotzdem möglich daß es mit deinem Rechner zu tun hat - aber weniger wegen der Hardware sondern eher bzgl. Treibern, insbesondere Chipsatz, Grafik, Maus usw., und Windows-Komponenten wie .net framework oder bestimmte Patches die zwar eine Sicherheitslücke schließen aber dafür ein anderes Problem verursachen. Diese Liste ist ziemlich lang. Schon mal nach HF´s gesucht die für dich interessant sein könnten?


----------



## Cliff (20 November 2007)

Hi,

ich denke das war nur eine weitere der unzähligen Ausreden dafür ,das diese Software in einer Tour abstürzt, bzw. sich das Projekt zerschiesst...

(Arbeiten weiter mit dem Dual- Core, da Flex auch auf den anderen Rechnern nicht sonderlich stabil arbeitet)

Btw.:
Eingesetzt wird die letzte 2005er + SP1 + HF7

Gruss Cliff


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 November 2007)

Ja Ja, zum HF7 gibt´s wohl geteilte Meinungen...

Ich hatte nie Probleme damit, andere teilweise um so größere.

Es weiss nur keiner genau warum.

Aber noch mal:

Es kann wirklich durchaus sein daß deine Installation einen Knacks hat der sich mit keiner Anstrengung mehr beheben lässt - das gabs bei 2004/2005 ab und zu mal.
Einzige Chance auf Besserung ist in so einem Fall eine Windows Neuinstallation incl. dotNET v1.1 und v2 und dem ganzen PiPaPo - dann erst Step7 und WinCC flexible.
Es sei denn "deine" Fehler ließen sich auf jedem x-beliebigen Rechner mit der gleichen flex-Version reproduzieren - dann würde ich auf 2007 HF1 umsteigen. Abgesehen von den Feature-Requests (die´s ja schon immer gab) ist es besser als jede Vorversion (- wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht - das haben sie zumindest meistens geschafft :twisted: )


----------



## IBN-Service (25 November 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe jetzt erste Erfahrungen zum Core2Quad - Prozessor mit Step7 machen können,
im Zusammenspiel mit einem RAID0.

Grundsätzlich ist die Simatic - Software unter XP nicht langsamer geworden 

Die Prozessorauslastungsanzeige im Task - Manager zeigt an, dass (wie einige schon bemerkten)
grundsätzlich eine Anwendung auch nur einen Core benutzt.

Laufen mehrere Prozesse paralell, so verteilen diese sich (laut Task - Manager) auf die 4 Cores.

Daraus ergibt sich eine Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung bei mehreren aktiven Anwendungen 
auch dann, wenn diese nicht für Mehrprozessorbetrieb ausgelegt sind.

Da gerade bei S7 ja meist mehrere Programme gleichzeitig laufen  (z.B. Bausteineditor,
Symboleditor, ggf. PLCSIM usw.) scheint ein Mehrcore - Prozessor kein Nachteil zu sein.

Bei WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 HF7 gibt es sogar eine angenehme Auffälligkeit:

Da ich bisher keinen Vorteil vom aktivierten Autostart erkennen konnte,
habe ich diesen deaktiviert.

Jetzt aber zeigt sich ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitszuwachs beim Starten von WCCflex (integriert), 
wenn der Autostart aktiviert ist.

Beispiel für den Start eines TP177B mit ca. 10 Bildern und 100 Variablen:

Startdauer ohne aktivierten Autostart: 27 Sekunden.
Startdauer mit aktivierten Autostart: 6 Sekunden !!

Aber keine Rose ohne Dornen ,
bei aktiviertem Autostart stören die "Geisterbilder" beim Windowsstart,
außerdem läst sich (bei mir) dann kein HW-Update in der S7 - HW-Konfig durchführen.

Im groben Vergleich schätze ich mal den Geschwindigkeitsgewinn von P4 3.4GHz HT nach 
Core2Quad 2.4 Ghz + RAID auf ca. 15 - 30 %, wobei ca. 5 - 10% auf den RAID fallen dürften.

Was mir auch nochmals deutlich aufgefallen ist, dass der SQL-Server 2004 eine fürchterliche
Systembremse ist, gerade unter XP.
Speziell der Windowsstart und das Beenden wird ganz deutlich träger, insbesondere, wenn
man einen Auto - Login versucht.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 November 2007)

Hallo Jürgen,

es geht also daß du unter XP im Taskmanager jetzt 4 CPUs angezeigt bekommst ?

Das ist ja interessant...

Jetzt kann ich ja doch noch mit dem Gedanken spielen und neue Hardware ins Auge fassen - unter beibehaltung von XP, natürlich.

Der SP3 von XP steht ja quasi schon vor der Tür so dass ich nicht daran zweifle es noch ein paar Jahre zu nutzen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 November 2007)

Zum Field PG M2



			
				http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=26577154&caller=nl schrieb:
			
		

> ..Einzigartig im Industriebereich: *15" Bildschirmdiagonale* bietet bei SXGA+ Auflösung eine optimale Darstellung der Engineeringsoftware..


 
Nicht zu fassen :sad: ! Die zwei alten Frauen, die die PGs entwickeln, haben wohl noch nichts von WinCC Flexible gehört?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBN-Service (25 November 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> es geht also daß du unter XP im Taskmanager jetzt 4 CPUs angezeigt bekommst ?
> 
> ...



Hallo RS,

ja, es werden 4 CPU dargestellt,
die Werte sind identisch mit denen, welche das vom Mainboardhersteller
mitgelieferte Tool anzeigt.

Zu XP: Ich hoffe nur, dass es auch in ein paar Jahren noch Treiber gibt für XP...

CU

Jürgen



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Zum Field PG M2
> 
> Nicht zu fassen :sad: ! Die zwei alten Frauen, die die PGs entwickeln, haben wohl noch nichts von WinCC Flexible gehört?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Hallo Onkel,

von wegen "alte Frauen".

Die Jungs müssen über eine ausgezeichnete Sehschärfe verfügen!

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo RS,
> 
> ja, es werden 4 CPU dargestellt,
> die Werte sind identisch mit denen, welche das vom Mainboardhersteller
> ...


 
Danke für die Info! (obwohl ich immer noch grüble wie das denn mit der Limitierung auf 1-2 CPU sonst gemeint sein könnte...)

Ich habe jetzt auf meinem Lappi die Treiber drauf die einfach nur gut laufen, schaue schon gar nicht mehr nach was neuem - wichtig ist daß es zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs die richtigen gibt. Und für Peripherie wie Drucker z.B. sehe ich das auch nicht so eng -da werden ja jetzt noch win2000 Treiber mitgeliefert (ausser vielleicht bei 39€ Druckern von Lexmark)

Zumindest kann ich jetzt wieder etwas flexibler über den Zeitpunkt und Art einer neuen Rechenmaschine nachdenken...



> Hallo Onkel,
> 
> von wegen "alte Frauen".
> 
> ...


 
lol -> oder ne dicke Brille und 5cm Abstand zum Schirm


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! (obwohl ich immer noch grüble wie das denn mit der Limitierung auf 1-2 CPU sonst gemeint sein könnte...)


Ich habe schon gehört, dass damit die CPU-Sockel gemeint sein sollen. Und dementsprechend wäre es ja eine CPU.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 November 2007)

Wäre denkbar - und wird auch die einzige Erklärung sein...

Das wäre ja dann ein Anreiz für die Boardhersteller ein Dual-Socket Board zu designen und dieses dann mit je einer Quad-CPU zu bestücken.

Gibt es eigentlich schon "Quad-Channel-RAM" ?

Das wäre ja der Hammer -> 8 logische CPUs; 4*1024MB RAM; und dann noch RAID 0 / 5 mit ultraschnellen Platten.

Damit wäre aber dann auch sicherlich momentan die 3t€ Grenze angekratzt.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Unterstützt Step7 überhaupt Multikern--Prozessoren? Denn der Quad bringt dir nicht viel, wenn Step7 trotzdem nur auf einem Kern läuft - und sooo hungrig ist Step7 nun auch nicht gerade...
> 
> Und wegen Dualcore und Vista: Die aussage stimmt, allerdings nur für das Betriebssystem. Alle anderen Anwendungen müssen Für Multicore-Prozessoren ausgelegt sein und dass sind afaik eher CAD, Render- und Videobearbeitungsproramme...


 
Du kannst es recht klasse einer CPU zuordnen.
Dann lässt du Felx immer auf der CPU laufen Step 7 auf der 1.
Ich habe das vor einiger Zeit mal auf einen D805 getestet.
Flex udn Runtime lief richtig Top, Allerdings hatte ich auch 4GB DDR2-800 Ram. Ganz traurig war ich danach wieder am FieldPG.
Ansich ist es aber einer 32 Bit Software egal wieviele CPU sie zur verfügung hat, Probelem kann es hier nur hamer Grafikprogrammen oder Videoschnitt geben.
Jetzt weiss ich aber auch das die Online/Beobachten Darstellung in Felx und Step7 nicht nur vom Bus abhängt, sondern auch von der CPU


----------

